# Best potencial Jumper (conformation)



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Bienvenidos! Your English is excellent! In fact, better than a lot of people I've seen post. ;-)

As for the horses, I would choose either the second gelding (the 7yo) or the mare. I'm not sure what it is, but there's just something I don't like about the gray gelding (or his jump). I prefer the chestnut gelding to the mare simply because he has a tiny bit more experience (not just more training, but more show experience, so you wouldn't have to worry about him freaking out at shows) and appears to have very nice conformation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The last one looks the best but I have to say.. it looks like all three have been asked to do more than they can at the stage of training they are in. the first two hang their knees and the second one actually twists her front end unevenly just to clear the fence. The last horse also hangs her knees a bit.. but seems better in two of the photos. 

Quite honestly these horses look like they have had their training rushed. They look like they are being asked to jump high before learning how to find their "spot" to jump from. Two of them look dangerous over high fences.. the sort who would catch a jump with a knee and turn over on you. 

I would pass on all these horses.


----------



## tatiilange (Dec 14, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum Thank you for the answer! 
Yes, both owners tell me their horses are very calm and gentle, but the mare has never been out of the club where she lives, while the other two have competed in other clubs and arent scared of trailers and cars (a real advantage i think! )


----------



## tatiilange (Dec 14, 2012)

Elana... yes, but thats how horses are trained here :/ i have found even worse cases. the last two where first ridden when they had 4, i dont know about the mare though


----------



## tatiilange (Dec 14, 2012)

Today i couldnt go see the mare, as i expected... :/

Also, I was just told that the last gelding is already 8 years old.


Here there are more photos of the mare:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is way on her forehand and she really hangs her knees dangerously over fences. This is a horse that will someday catch a rail and flip or crash in a way that may leave her and/or her rider really badly damaged.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

tatiilange said:


> the last two where first ridden when they had 4, i dont know about the mare though


Your English is excellent - better than a lot of native English speakers! I can't help you with your horse question, but the way you phrased this made me smile because in English and Spanish, we say ages differently and I see my Spanish students make this mistake all the time, just in the opposite way since they're learning Spanish.

In Spanish, we say that the person "_had_ 4 years", as if it were a possession. However, in English, we say that the person _was_ 4 years old, as if it were a condition. So you have to switch to the appropriate verb.

En español, decimos que la persona "tenía 4 años", como si fuera una posesión. Aunque, en inglés, decimos que la persona "was" 4 años, como si fuera una condición. Así que, sería "The last two were first ridden when they were 4." Hay que cambiar el verbo. Mis estudiantes siempre quieren decir "era/estaba 4 años" cuando están hablando español porque es el verbo correcto en inglés, ¡pero no en español!

And there's the Spanish nerd in me X-D


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

As usual, I agree with Elana. 100%. First mare and second horse are one jump away from a horrific crash. First mare looks like she likes flatwork, though...


----------



## tatiilange (Dec 14, 2012)

Elana, i see the same as you, but i thought that, as they are young, that can be correcterd with more training? maybe im totally wrong though... do you really think these horses are *compleatly and irreparably* messed up??


jillybean19 youre right! i noticed that mistake after posting lol youll see i make a lot of those stupid mistakes when i write XD


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Horses that jump like that (knees down) usually are physically impaired from jumping safely by having poor conformation.


----------



## tatiilange (Dec 14, 2012)

hmmm sad, and the third horse? that one seems to have a better jumping possition from what i see, with some good training shouldnt it get a good and safe base?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Perhaps. Or if it has been made a bit nutz jumping it may never really calm down enough to be reliable. You CAN fry a horse's brain and then all they can think to do is to go fast and get over the jumps 'somehow.' You can work them.. take them back and get their flat work in line and then start over with caveletti and trotting poles.. low stuff and gymnastics to help the horse find its "spot." 

However, if they have fried brains from jumping too much too soon and insufficient flat work you may NEVER get them back. 

Seen it in horses. Seen it in dogs. This is why you need to take your time (not you personally.. but you generally) training an animal.. any animal.


----------



## tatiilange (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, that is what i had thought of doing anyway c: i dont like rushing when training.
If everything goes as expected ill see the last two horses Wednesday, ill tell you if they are the way youre saying, ill upload more photos and videos... anyway if the last horse doesnt have his brain fried XD, do you think he´ll work fine?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes. Nice horse in the photos. He might get prettier in the air if he is backed down and started over filling in the holes in his education.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I coudnt see a problem with horse 3, its an older horse and didnt appear to be rushing the fences and actually had a decent outline in the air
The other two just looked like young horses (which they are) that still lack muscle, fitness and impulsion. 
If a horse gives a fence too much 'air' then its a good sign that when the fences start to go up and it cant give them that much room it will start to refuse
I found a couple of pics of a one time neighbours daughter jumping a 13.2 pony they had. Notice the difference between her jumping a little practice fence in their paddock and the one take at a little show only three months later
Also a pic of Next Milton, one of the UK's finest world class showjumpers - his forelegs were not exactly in perfect line in this shot
A lot is also influenced by the approach to the fence and rider ability


----------



## tatiilange (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah, i agree with you, jaydee, i think you can improove the way a horse jumps/acts with a good training(as you showed with your first two pictures) and i also thought the first two horses jumped like that more because they inexperience. 
I know its hard to tell from just a few photos, but from what you see, which do you think will be better? looking more at their conformation than at the way and how much they jump.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think it would be irresponsible of me to suggest to you that you buy a horse of any sort - that doesnt mean I dont think you should buy one but not based on opinions from photos posted on a Forum. In the past when I've gone with people to give my opinion I know how well they ride, I see them ride the horse and I ride it myself and no way would I ever change on that policy
Unless you are an experienced rider that knows how to bring on a young horse then you should go for a schoolmaster type thats already proven - doesnt have to be top level but jumping at the level you are capable of.
I would suggest you take a trustworthy instructor/trainer with you and listen to their advice
The young girl in those photos had been jumping at a good level for a long time and was very confident. The pony went on to do very well in working hunter and affiliated showjumping


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Advice is worth what you pay.......

I gave you what I saw and you have to make up your own mind.. and keep in mind the first sentence AND that I charged nothing for my opinion.


----------



## tatiilange (Dec 14, 2012)

Elana your advice was really good, it oppened my eyes to things i hadnt seen, thank you  hope you have more advice to me when i upload the photos and videos soon. 

hahaha i cannot pay you with money, but you can check this tatiilange's deviantART gallery
thats my art, and if you tell me what you want i can pay you with art<3


jaydee youre right, what you told me was really usefull anyway c: thank you!


----------

